# News & Current Events > U.S. Political News >  Official Thread: 2020 Vote Fraud

## fatjohn

This can't be anything else.
They conveniently declared that they would no longer count the votes in key (democrat run) states and resume it the next day.
And resuming it they did. They literally dropped bags of votes that skewed 10-1, 20-1 Biden into the vote count and they did it all at once.
How blatant can they make it?
But actually the voter fraud was already committed long ago.
By endless lies and indoctrination of the powers that be.
By shifting everyone's attention away from the bribery, drug use, sexual abuses, sales of military secrets to foreign governments, weapon trafficking, raids of foreign regimes, spying and countless of other crimes towards 20 second soundbites often modified, taken out of context and afterwards rephrased by talking heads. Soundbites that were supposed to be racist, sexist or in another way offensive and reflect on the president's character and not his policies 

They rig, they lie, they cheat, they steal, they blackmail and then they censor everyone who dares to point it out.
It sickens me, it disgusts me.
My american friends, please support your president when he refuses to concede.
Stand up for what is right.

Source: https://fivethirtyeight.com/live-blo...ults-coverage/
Archive: https://archive.is/2C3dE

----------


## Danke

> https://streamable.com/502nww
> 
> 
> RED ALERT: Dems collude with CIA to launch intelligence operation that ALTERS voting machine results in Pennsylvania and other swing states
> Sunday, November 01, 2020 by: Mike Adams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


,,,

----------


## Danke

*The Dems Are Trying To Steal The Election – Special Election Alert!*

----------


## Danke



----------


## Danke

https://media.8kun.top/file_store/f...820d8ec448e850ea7358e837c7d5642f9de46ea6a.mp4

Interview of Sidney Powell by Chanel Rion on OANN this morning

----------


## Danke



----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

Is there any precedent for 100k+ votes going entirely to one candidate in any election in US history? I think this is the real question.

----------


## asurfaholic

I havent trusted voting and elections since watching the votes in Ron Paul election. There is too much at stake for big money for them to allow the lowly people to choose the president. Id only trust if all voters had to show ID and use paper ballots, and voting was hand counted in a publicly observable manner. No reason why there should be any question of voter fraud at all.

----------


## Sammy

Trump won the election!

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> This can't be anything else.
> They conveniently declared that they would no longer count the votes in key (democrat run) states and resume it the next day.
> And resuming it they did. They literally dropped bags of votes that skewed 10-1, 20-1 Biden into the vote count and they did it all at once.
> How blatant can they make it?
> ...


So votes are coming in now that unbelievably favor Biden? You don't say...




> “I’m with you fellas.”
> 
> Cheating takes some finesse. You don't need to cheat if you are winning. That’s the purpose of delayed ballots, whether it is ballot harvesting or mail-in ballots. You do as much cheating as you can without being obvious up till election day. If you are still losing at the end of election day, you probably have a good idea how much more cheating you will have to do in order to win. You just want to do enough to win.
> 
> If you are behind by 100 votes, you can find 100 votes for your opponent, and 201 votes for you. Not too obvious.
> 
> If you are behind by 10,000 votes, it gets more difficult. You might have to find 200 votes for the opposition, and 10,202 votes for you. The wider the margin on election day, the more obvious the cheating becomes in the following days.
> 
> But they are without shame. If every single ballot they find after election day is for Biden, they will do it with a straight face, outrage at any questions, and an army of lawyers to back them up. Lie, cheat and steal. They even say it out loud sometimes.

----------


## nobody's_hero

> So votes are coming in now that unbelievably favor Biden? You don't say...





> “I’m with you fellas.”
> 
> Cheating takes some finesse. You don't need to cheat if you are winning. That’s the purpose of delayed ballots, whether it is ballot harvesting or mail-in ballots. You do as much cheating as you can without being obvious up till election day. If you are still losing at the end of election day, you probably have a good idea how much more cheating you will have to do in order to win. You just want to do enough to win.
> 
> If you are behind by 100 votes, you can find 100 votes for your opponent, and 201 votes for you. Not too obvious.
> 
> If you are behind by 10,000 votes, it gets more difficult. You might have to find 200 votes for the opposition, and 10,202 votes for you. The wider the margin on election day, the more obvious the cheating becomes in the following days.
> 
> But they are without shame. If every single ballot they find after election day is for Biden, they will do it with a straight face, outrage at any questions, and an army of lawyers to back them up. Lie, cheat and steal. They even say it out loud sometimes.


The fact that conservatives haven't been responding to polling may turn out to be a huge bonus. I was thinking about that whole phenomenon, and I came to this:

If they know what the real numbers look like going into elections, they know how much they need to cheat. But without that data heading into election day, they are now forced to make more obvious moves.

----------


## Sonny Tufts

> 


You're clutching at make-believe straws.  According to the Wisconsin Elections Commission, there were 3,684,726 registered voters in Wisconsin as of November 1. https://elections.wi.gov/node/7220

----------


## Danke

> You're clutching at make-believe straws.  According to the Wisconsin Elections Commission, there were 3,684,726 registered voters in Wisconsin as of November 1. https://elections.wi.gov/node/7220


https://www.census.gov/topics/public-sector/voting.html

----------


## Michael Landon

Trump won.  I just got off the phone with my friend.  His wife is a Chinese immigrant and they live in the US.  Her family still lives in China.  She was talking to her family this morning and, according to her family, the Chinese media is reporting that Trump won with 297 electoral votes.  They are NOT reporting that the election is undecided but rather it's 100% over with Trump winning.  This would explain why Trump is so mad, he knows he won.  

- ML

----------


## Sonny Tufts

> Trump won.  I just got off the phone with my friend.  His wife is a Chinese immigrant and they live in the US.  Her family still lives in China.  She was talking to her family this morning and, according to her family, the Chinese media is reporting that Trump won with 297 electoral votes.  They are NOT reporting that the election is undecided but rather it's 100% over with Trump winning.  This would explain why Trump is so mad, he knows he won.  
> 
> - ML


You mean to say that Trump believes the Chinese government instead of the State election officials?  That figures.

----------


## Anti Globalist

You'd have to have the intelligence of a fly to think there wasn't any voter fraud.

----------


## TheCount

> https://www.census.gov/topics/public-sector/voting.html



Numbers changed in the past two years and this means what, exactly?

----------


## Krugminator2

> Trump won.  I just got off the phone with my friend.  His wife is a Chinese immigrant and they live in the US.  Her family still lives in China.  She was talking to her family this morning and, according to her family, the Chinese media is reporting that Trump won with 297 electoral votes.  They are NOT reporting that the election is undecided but rather it's 100% over with Trump winning.  This would explain why Trump is so mad, he knows he won.  
> 
> - ML


I assume you are being sarcastic and writing the most insane thing you can think of to troll the people.

If not, no, nothing has been decided. Votes are still being counted. There is a narrow path for Trump to win where he overtakes Arizona and holds Georgia and Pennsylvania.

----------


## Danke

> Numbers changed in the past two years and this means what, exactly?


Looks like they took it down.   Was for late Oct. 2020.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> You mean to say that Trump believes the Chinese government instead of the State election officials?  That figures.


It's better than believing you.  You voted for Biden.

----------


## fcreature

Regardless of who wins, this election cycle has completely destroyed any idea that our election process is fair. This is some third world $#@! we're running here. What do the Democrats think they gain by take an election with half the country convinced it was a complete fraud?

For what its worth, I for one have no doubt that there was major fraud here.

Also, will the polling companies face any recourse yet for their abysmal failure?

----------


## swissaustrian

so Biden, the most boring blank establishment candidate drew record voter turnout? because so many people hate Trump?
hate of Trump made more people vote than the fake "hope and change" of Obama?

I can't believe that...

----------


## AngryCanadian

> so Biden, the most boring blank establishment candidate drew record voter turnout? because so many people hate Trump?
> hate of Trump made more people vote than the fake "hope and change" of Obama?
> 
> I can't believe that...


It will be hope and change when they start realizing that their taxes are high.

----------


## swissaustrian

Seven Milwaukee wards report more 2020 presidential votes than registered voters
https://mkecitywire.com/stories/5644...xk2jWY.twitter

----------


## Michael Landon

> I assume you are being sarcastic and writing the most insane thing you can think of to troll the people.


No, I'm not being sarcastic or trolling people.  What I am saying is that my friend's wife's sister, who lives in China, said that the Chinese media is reporting that Trump won with 297 electoral votes.  Whether you want to believe it or not, is irrelevant to me.  Believe what you want.  I was just pointing out what the Chinese media is reporting to their citizens and that it is very different from what our media is reporting to us.

- ML

----------


## Danke

Wonder if real?

----------


## Danke



----------


## Ender

> ...
> 
> Isn't this thread saying the same thing but in the opposite direction?


Dude- that's exactly what this whole Covid/reset/election/division is about. As long as we keep fighting the evil left/right/whatever, we pay no attention to the man-behind-the-curtain.

----------


## Philhelm

> so Biden, the most boring blank establishment candidate drew record voter turnout? because so many people hate Trump?
> hate of Trump made more people vote than the fake "hope and change" of Obama?
> 
> I can't believe that...


And so many people hated Trump that he outperformed 2016.  So many people hated Trump that they had to stall the election at midnight because he was winning in MI, WI, PA, NC, and GA.

----------


## Philhelm

> If Trump remains president the left and half the country will say he is illegitimate president and he stole the election.


That makes it more entertaining.

----------


## AngryCanadian

> And so many people hated Trump that he outperformed 2016.  So many people hated Trump that they had to stall the election at midnight because he was winning in MI, WI, PA, NC, and GA.


Likely NV and AZ cant believe Biden won NV yet  because Biden has led  two counties there Reno and Vegas.

----------


## Slave Mentality

> ...
> 
> Isn't this thread saying the same thing but in the opposite direction?


It still interests me that people with political leanings don't recognize that they have an exact polar opposite out there.  Not only that, but that those polar opposites might occasionally have a point!

----------


## fcreature

> If Trump remains president the left and half the country will say he is illegitimate president and he stole the election.


Who cares? This is no different than it's been for 4 years.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

People seem to want a single, coordinated fraud conspiracy exposed. But that is not what happens. It's death by a thousand cuts. There are a lot of small conspiracies, carried out at all levels. The individual level is the the hardest to track. That is the reason for flooding the public with ballots. Then individuals can take fraudulent actions, and it would be virtually impossible to track them all down.

----------


## TheCount

> People seem to want a single, coordinated fraud conspiracy exposed. But that is not what happens. It's death by a thousand cuts. There are a lot of small conspiracies, carried out at all levels. The individual level is the the hardest to track. That is the reason for flooding the public with ballots. Then individuals can take fraudulent actions, and it would be virtually impossible to track them all down.


So... systemic fraud?

----------


## pcosmar

> So... systemic fraud?


Yes..
https://www.michiganresidentdatabase...aniel#overview
Voter ID: 245043698

Voter Status: Active

----------


## 69360

> People seem to want a single, coordinated fraud conspiracy exposed. But that is not what happens. It's death by a thousand cuts. There are a lot of small conspiracies, carried out at all levels. The individual level is the the hardest to track. That is the reason for flooding the public with ballots. Then individuals can take fraudulent actions, and it would be virtually impossible to track them all down.


Exactly, there isn't some evil cabal plotting to change the results nationwide. There are surely many who mail in fake ballots, crooked election workers and officials here and there etc. I don't think it makes any significant difference.

----------


## pcosmar

Judicial Watch has released a comparison study of Census Bureau population statistics and state voter registration data to reveal a notable disparity. The watch dog group is now warning of potential voter fraud and “dirty” voter rolls.

The study found that 352 U.S. counties in 29 states managed to have* 1.8 million more registered voters than eligible voting-age citizens*.

https://m.washingtontimes.com/news/2...X3ghRnDp-BsWQs

----------


## Dary

> Exactly, there isn't some evil cabal plotting to change the results nationwide. There are surely many who mail in fake ballots, crooked election workers and officials here and there etc. I don't think it makes any significant difference.


So how do you explain the 138,000 to 0 data/vote traunch released in MI?

----------


## AngryCanadian

> Exactly, there isn't some evil cabal plotting to change the results nationwide. There are surely many who mail in fake ballots, crooked election workers and officials here and there etc. I don't think it makes any significant difference.


I really disagree with your narrative. Are you saying that Biden is winning NV with just two counties while the whole state is looking red?

----------


## AngryCanadian

> So how do you explain the 138,000 to 0 data/vote traunch released in MI?


Or how Biden is leading NV with just two areas of Reno and Vegas? its impossible to win NV with just two areas while rest of the state is looking red.

----------


## Voluntarist

Per registered decision, member has been banned for violating community standards as interpreted by TheTexan (respect his authoritah) as authorized by Brian4Liberty Ruling

May God have mercy on his atheist, police-hating, non-voting, anarchist soul.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> So... systemic fraud?


LOL. Nice word there. What does "systemic" mean these days, in post-modern, Critical Theory terms?

No, it is not systemic if you want to indict the entire process of voting. Valid, legal, fair and unbiased elections do occur, and are occurring in some places. But as I said, fraud is not a "single" method. Democrats have modified the voting process in many states that they control, with the obvious goal of using it to their advantage. But there are other simultaneous methods of vote fraud.  If you want to call that "systemic" only because they modified the process in an attempt to manipulate the results, then it might qualify.

And back to your use of the word "systemic". The post-modern, SJW, CRT use of the word is to indict and blame the entire system and everything that comes from it, as well as collectively demonizing people based upon race. If you want to apply it in that way to this election, then it would be required to accuse every single Democrat of being corrupt, and everything they touch being corrupt, and they all must acknowledge and admit their guilt, and work tirelessly until they die to atone for their sins. I wouldn't go that far. 




> Exactly, there isn't some evil cabal plotting to change the results nationwide. There are surely many who mail in fake ballots, crooked election workers and officials here and there etc. I don't think it makes any significant difference.


It is taking place in key Democrat controlled districts, counties and states. Yes, some Democrats and aligned cronies at the top do want "to change the results nationwide". And it does make a significant difference.

This is worth watching, if you'd like to hear Ron Paul's perspective:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...le-Has-Arrived

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Judicial Watch has released a comparison study of Census Bureau population statistics and state voter registration data to reveal a notable disparity. The watch dog group is now warning of potential voter fraud and “dirty” voter rolls.
> 
> The study found that 352 U.S. counties in 29 states managed to have* 1.8 million more registered voters than eligible voting-age citizens*.
> 
> https://m.washingtontimes.com/news/2...X3ghRnDp-BsWQs


Dirty voter rolls, and it's intentional. They don't want to clean it up. The murkier the water, the more they like it.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> So how do you explain the 138,000 to 0 data/vote traunch released in MI?


Coincidence. How dare you question the voters!




> ...
> But they are without shame. If every single ballot they find after election day is for Biden, they will do it with a straight face, outrage at any questions, and an army of lawyers to back them up. Lie, cheat and steal. They even say it out loud sometimes.

----------


## Philhelm

> The murkier the water, the more they like it.


Kind of like a swamp.

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> I can't believe in 2020 people still want to count fewer votes.


Or, you shiftless communists should get off the couch and walk to the local voting center.

----------


## Danke

> Yes, Biden either knows he's gonna win, or he believes counting all votes would be the best way to ensure a fair winner, it's that simple. 
> 
> I can't believe in 2020 people still want to count fewer votes. 
> 
> Trust me, if counties and counters wanted to cheat, they had weeks to prepare, they don't need to wait last minute to inject them.


This former Democrat explains it:

https://www.bitchute.com/video/Vkf1reIp4oXL/

----------


## PRB

> Trump won the election!

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

I'll past what I posted in the other thread here:

At this point it doesn't matter who wins. The machinery of democracy has been completely discredit in the eyes of at least 40% of the people. This is huge. And of course, the Dems don't understand why Trump was elected in the first place, so the issues that brought him to power are just going to exacerbate, and bring something much more monumental down the road.

The Democrats should really be careful what they wish for.

----------


## PRB

> Or, you shiftless communists should get off the couch and walk to the local voting center.


how privileged to think everybody can do that safely. or that every county offered a convenient polling station.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> This can't be anything else.
> They conveniently declared that they would no longer count the votes in key (democrat run) states and resume it the next day.
> And resuming it they did. They literally dropped bags of votes that skewed 10-1, 20-1 Biden into the vote count and they did it all at once.
> How blatant can they make it?
> ...





> Is there any precedent for 100k+ votes going entirely to one candidate in any election in US history? I think this is the real question.


Do we have any sources for these stories? Is there a place where all suspicious incidents are being tracked?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I'll past what I posted in the other thread here:
> 
> At this point it doesn't matter who wins. The machinery of democracy has been completely discredit in the eyes of at least 40% of the people. This is huge. And of course, the Dems don't understand why Trump was elected in the first place, so the issues that brought him to power are just going to exacerbate, and bring something much more monumental down the road.
> 
> The Democrats should really be careful what they wish for.


If there is one sure thing about this election, it’s that the losing side will always believe that they were cheated.

----------


## PAF

This is nothing but part of the show, to further pit one side of Americans against the other. Covid, lockdowns, masks, social distancing, the biggest media marketing campaign to get out the vote, mail-in ballots, now "voter fraud", it is pitiful that people continue to fall for the sham. TPTB know exactly what they are doing, it continues to work effectively.

----------


## Dary

> how privileged to think everybody can do that safely...


If people can't vote safely then just defund the police. That'll fix it.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Has Judge Napolitano been fired from Fox? Haven't seen him in a while.

He did do a local radio show yesterday...

https://55krc.iheart.com/featured/br...sand-lawsuits/

----------


## TER

> Has Judge Napolitano been fired from Fox? Haven't seen him in a while.
> 
> He did do a local radio show yesterday...
> 
> https://55krc.iheart.com/featured/br...sand-lawsuits/


Not interested in what he has to say.

----------


## PAF

> Has Judge Napolitano been fired from Fox? Haven't seen him in a while.
> 
> He did do a local radio show yesterday...
> 
> https://55krc.iheart.com/featured/br...sand-lawsuits/




https://www.foxnews.com/person/n/andrew-napolitano.html


The Government’s Lust To Spy - "My Fox colleagues"

----------


## olehounddog

Tis truly a shame life has inconvenience

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Tis truly a shame life has inconvenience


I want my money back.

----------


## PAF

> I want my money back.


You must deposit, but there are no returns refunds.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> You must deposit, but there are no returns refunds.


Just as well, I guess. I lost my receipt ...

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> how privileged to think everybody can do that safely. or that every county offered a convenient polling station.



Did you help them vote safely?  Did you give anyone a ride to the polls?

----------


## PRB

> Did you help them vote safely?  Did you give anyone a ride to the polls?


There's only so much one person can do.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> There's only so much one person can do.


So you didn't do anything.

----------


## PRB

> So you didn't do anything.


I did a lot, but not nearly as much as what our local and state laws have done.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> I did a lot, but not nearly as much as what our local and state laws have done.


You gave someone a ride to the polls?

----------


## PRB

> You gave someone a ride to the polls?


yes, so?

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> yes,



Who?

----------


## Origanalist

> Who?


His imaginary friend rode with him.

----------


## Philhelm

> Yes, Biden either knows he's gonna win, or he believes counting all votes would be the best way to ensure a fair winner, it's that simple. 
> 
> I can't believe in 2020 people still want to count fewer votes. 
> 
> Trust me, if counties and counters wanted to cheat, they had weeks to prepare, they don't need to wait last minute to inject them.


Straw man.

People want to ensure the validity of the votes.  For months, people complained about the push for mail-in voting due to anticipation of abuse.  Even if for the sake of argument there was no fraud, all of the setup and innuendo casts a dark shadow on this election.

----------


## PRB

> Or, you shiftless communists....


we're shapeshifters and work on shifts...so, I don't know what else to tell you man.

----------


## PRB

> Straw man.
> 
> People want to ensure the validity of the votes.


the best way to do that is to make sure each one is properly counted. and do so early, this is where NV and PA failed on so far.




> For months, people complained about the push for mail-in voting due to anticipation of abuse.


which is a fake concern.




> Even if for the sake of argument there was no fraud, all of the setup and innuendo casts a dark shadow on this election.


the only dark shadow is the fact that we have 50 state rules. having it both ways kinda does make things complicated. we want on one hand 50 states each with their electors, then we also want one big decision made at the end.

----------


## PRB

> His imaginary friend rode with him.


people on my street who don't have cars.

----------


## Dary

So then they DID get there safely.

----------


## PRB

> So then they DID get there safely.


the few that I helped yes, most people ultimately did get their votes out thanks to absentee ballots, that's my point. if you took it away, I couldn't drive every person.

----------


## Dary

Now Nancy wants to get the virus/stimulus bill passed through ASAP.


If I were Trump I'd let them know that I will NOT be signing any bill that bails out the very cities that just ran the most corrupt
election in history.  You Republicans can override my veto if you want to, but I will not have anything to do with it.

----------


## olehounddog

> Now Nancy wants to get the virus/stimulus bill passed through ASAP.
> 
> 
> If I were Trump I'd let them know that I will NOT be signing any bill that bails out the very cities that just ran the most corrupt
> election in history.  You Republicans can override my veto if you want to, but I will not have anything to do with it.


I have to agree.

----------


## Dary

Do you have any proof or evidence that there was anyone who couldn't get to the polls safely?

----------


## PRB

> Now Nancy wants to get the virus/stimulus bill passed through ASAP.
> 
> 
> If I were Trump I'd let them know that I will NOT be signing any bill that bails out the very cities that just ran the most corrupt
> election in history.  You Republicans can override my veto if you want to, but I will not have anything to do with it.


oh yes, that'll show how much you care about the people who need help the most. stick it to the democrats so their people will suffer, right?

----------


## PRB

> Do you have any proof or evidence that there was anyone who couldn't get to the polls safely?


1. people without transportation
2. people who are disabled
3. people who live in districts which have a high population to polling station number ratio
4. people who live in districts which have a high population to ballot collection box ratio

far more of this than muh fraud.

----------


## AngryCanadian

> Now Nancy wants to get the virus/stimulus bill passed through ASAP.
> 
> 
> If I were Trump I'd let them know that I will NOT be signing any bill that bails out the very cities that just ran the most corrupt
> election in history.  You Republicans can override my veto if you want to, but I will not have anything to do with it.


You can clearly they just hated Trump probably because he was talking to much truth when it comes to the democrat districts. Since Trump has until Jan to move out in Jan hopefully he can veto it.

----------


## Dary

Voting registration should be purged after every election.  You can re-register for the next election at the time of the current election.  

If there are to be drop off ballot boxes, then the national guard should be put in charge of collecting the ballots.

----------


## AngryCanadian

> oh yes, that'll show how much you care about the people who need help the most. stick it to the democrats so their people will suffer, right?


With Biden/Harrirs and the progressive American liberals Americans will continue to suffer with their progressive polices. It would interesting to see if Jobless rate data system numbers are also fake to now that Biden/Harris have now.

----------


## Dary

So then NO, you don't have any proof or evidence.

----------


## AngryCanadian

> Voting registration should be purged after every election.  You can re-register for the next election at the time of the current election.  
> 
> If there are to be drop off ballot boxes, then the national guard should be put in charge of collecting the ballots.


Whatever happened to the Republican highest voter registration? did they decide to stay home it seems? it seems the silent majority decided to stay home this time.

----------


## Dary

> oh yes, that'll show how much you care about the people who need help the most. stick it to the democrats so their people will suffer, right?


No big city bailout.  Period.

----------


## TheCount

> the national guard should be put in charge of collecting the ballots.


Why?

----------


## Mini-Me

Apologies if some of this was already posted:

Here's former auditor Larry Correia's take on a plethora of statistical anomalies.  He has some links too:
https://monsterhunternation.com/2020...ckery-is-afoot

And an interesting whistleblower who is a registered Democrat poll watcher in PA:
https://twitter.com/RubinReport/stat...18752038236161

A couple relevant threads on Arfcom:
https://www.ar15.com/forums/General/...387909/?page=1
https://www.ar15.com/forums/General/...aud/5-2387586/

Here's a huge compilation of sketchy incidents.  Some of the links are low quality and inconsequential, but the mountain of red flags here indicates fraud, as Correia noted in his blog:
https://www.reddit.com/r/tucker_carl...s_current_and/

That's just the tip of the iceberg.  The amount of information is just overwhelming to sort through, but...definitely check out that Larry Correia post to get a broad understanding of how we're going to prove this.  thedonald.win tends to have a lot of info too.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

It’s just a strange statistical anomaly that the majority of these last uncounted or temporarily lost boxes of ballots are for Democrats.

And ponder for a minute what happens when counts go on for days. When votes are fully counted in the hours right after the polls close, there is no overnight. There is no change of shifts. But when it goes on for days, you have overnights, when most people have to sleep. You have a lot more people involved, and multiple shifts. There is more time for all kinds of things to happen.

----------


## Dary

> Whatever happened to the Republican highest voter registration? did they decide to stay home it seems? it seems the silent majority decided to stay home this time.


Hopefully that question is rhetorical cuz I can't answer it.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Whatever happened to the Republican highest voter registration? did they decide to stay home it seems? it seems the silent majority decided to stay home this time.


How many votes did Trump get in 2016 vs 2020?

----------


## PRB

> How many votes did Trump get in 2016 vs 2020?


63M vs 70M

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> people on my street who don't have cars.


LOL.  You made that up.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> So then NO, you don't have any proof or evidence.



PRB is paid to post here.  If he actually was involved in getting his fellow communists to vote, then he was likely paid by the employer who pays him here.

----------


## PRB

> Voting registration should be purged after every election.  You can re-register for the next election at the time of the current election.  
> 
> If there are to be drop off ballot boxes, then the national guard should be put in charge of collecting the ballots.


Republicans are so afraid of people voting.

----------


## PRB

> PRB is paid to post here.  If he actually was involved in getting his fellow communists to vote, then he was likely paid by the employer who pays him here.


my boss said Dary is now on the list of people whose responses will give me boni, so thanks for your continued support.

----------


## PRB

> Why?


because they need stuff to do?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Apologies if some of this was already posted:
> 
> Here's former auditor Larry Correia's take on a plethora of statistical anomalies.  He has some links too:
> https://monsterhunternation.com/2020...ckery-is-afoot
> 
> And an interesting whistleblower who is a registered Democrat poll watcher in PA:
> https://twitter.com/RubinReport/stat...18752038236161
> 
> A couple relevant threads on Arfcom:
> ...


Thanks, good to have some links on this. 

The first article is interesting. Some highlights:




> In auditing you look for red flags. Thats weird bits in the data that suggest something shifty is going on. You flag those weird things so you can delve into them further. One flag doesnt necessarily mean theres fraud. Weird things happen. A few flags mean stupidity or dishonesty. But a giant pile of red flags means that theres bad $#@! going on and people should be in jail.
> 
> Except for in politics, where apparently all you have to do to dismiss a bunch of red flag is be a democrat and mumble something about fascist voter suppression then you can do all sorts of blatant crime and get off. 
> ...
> the questionable bull$#@! I could think of off the top of my head:
> 
> The massive turn out alone is a red flag.
> 
> But as for doing better
> ...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Here’s another thing you learn about auditing. The more chaotic the system, the more chances for fraud. So when you come across a system that is extra chaotic on purpose, that tells you that the people running it want it that way for a reason.
> ...
> More: https://monsterhunternation.com/2020...kery-is-afoot/


Worth repeating.

----------


## Dary

> PRB is paid to post here...


Seems like a pretty good gig if you can get it.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Middle of the night ballot box drop off?

Wagon Rolling into Detroit Vote Counting Center in Early Morning



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yh7h3w75D8U

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> An apparent issue with the election infrastructure in one Michigan county resulted in a Republican candidate having a tally of only two votes Wednesday.
> 
> Now, it’s been revealed that the program at fault could be in use in dozens of other counties across the state.
> ...
> Triston Cole, a Republican state legislator, cited the fact that Representative Jack Bergman received only two votes, according to county tabulations.
> 
> “I can guarantee that there were 6 [Bergman votes] in my immediate family alone,” Cole told IPR.
> ...
> Election results posted to the county website have been taken down since the discrepancy was found.
> ...

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Republicans are so afraid of people voting.


Yes, I am...terrified.

Most people are high functioning retards, low information political troglodytes.

If I had my way, you'd be required to pass a comprehensive test on US history and theory of government, before you could get within a mile of a voting booth.

Some of the worst genocides of history all started out by being voted for, all neat and legal.

----------


## olehounddog

There was a vote on the crucifixion of Jesus Christ.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Let me go on the record for a minute to posit a very unpopular position:

*There was no more vote fraud in 2020 than in any other average modern era US presidential election*

Which is to say, a lot, but no more than what is usually baked into the system.

If Trump's numbers were in the vicinity of Ronald Reagan's in 1984 or Richard Nixon's in 1972, that low level corruption and fraud would not have been able to override the massive voting wave of people that gave both of those *very* controversial and polarizing Republican presidents a massive landslide win.

But they did not.

Mostly because this is *not* 1972 or even 1984 AmeriKa.

This is 2020 AmeriKa, where massive migrants waves have swamped the native population, where generations of Marxist indoctrination has turned an entire generation into Jacobin-Bolshevik revolutionaries and where violent direct street action *works*, and gets you both immediate concessions from government and police but also results in electoral victories.

*The Rubicon has been crossed, the America and system of law and government that we all are committed to preserving, is dead.*

Zombie-like, its corpse still shambles around aimlessly, but it is as dead as Julius Caesar.

If we. and by we, I mean that loose knit group of millions of Americans that politically identify as being anything to right of Chairman Mao, ana-caps to neo-cons and every single stripe in between, do not lay aside our differences, find our common ground and take the fight to our enemies in a bid to not "take back" or make anything "great" again, but simply to exercise our right to leave, to self determine *our* future, we will, politically and in our physical bodies, cease to exist.

Our enemies are committed to not just "winning" elections, but exterminating us as a *people*.

Unite or die *TO* Separate or die.

----------


## fcreature

> There was no more vote fraud in 2020 than in any other average modern era US presidential election


There has been plenty of voter fraud in every election, but naturally there was much more this time around. Millions of ballots were printed and mailed everywhere, unsolicited, many more than in any election ever. When there is 100x the opportunity to cheat in a much easier manner, it is beyond reason that fraud has not increased in a significant way.

Of course there is more fraud.

The insulting part of it is that they didn't even bother to try to hide it.

----------


## Mini-Me

> Let me go on the record for a minute to posit a very unpopular position:
> 
> *There was no more vote fraud in 2020 than in any other average modern era US presidential election*
> 
> Which is to say, a lot, but no more than what is usually baked into the system.
> 
> <snip>
> Our enemies are committed to not just "winning" elections, but exterminating us as a *people*.
> 
> Unite or die *TO* Separate or die.


I think I disagree with your first point, precisely because our enemies are so committed to destroying us, as you say.  We've gotten to the point where basic morality and honor has disintegrated.  Hordes of "ordinary" Democrats are willing to cover for the abuses of the extremists, because they've been conditioned to think that the ends justify even the most extreme and vicious means for the greater good, and they whip each other into a froth in a constant positive feedback loop.  That amplified the actual votes against Trump, but it probably amplified the cheating to an even larger degree, because there are a lot more people at the extremes of the bell curve who are willing to do almost anything.


Could you have imagined Democrats kicking Republican poll observers out to the sound of cheers just ten years ago, and getting away with it?  The statistical analyses seem to bear this out as well: There are many egregious anomalies in the Biden votes (things with e.g. a 1/10^23 probability of happening naturally), yet I've only seen one moderate anomaly pop up so far in the Trump votes, that I recall.

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------


## Philhelm

> *There was no more vote fraud in 2020 than in any other average modern era US presidential election*


I'll have to disagree with you on this one.  If that were true, then it would stand to reason that Trump wouldn't have won in 2016 since he overperformed in 2020.  The reason so many mainstream people are talking about fraud is because 2020 fraud was a bridge too far.

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

> A lawsuit in Wayne County Michigan is pretty comprehensive:
> 
> https://greatlakesjc.org/wp-content/...Costantino.pdf


If what the plaintiff alleges is true this seems like a slam dunk.

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

> If what the plaintiff alleges is true this seems like a slam dunk.


"When a voter's name could not be found, the election worker assigned the ballot to a random name already in the QVF to a person who had not voted"

Wow

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

Kayleigh McEnany was giving a press conference outlining their issues. Neil Cavuto cut away from her and indicated no evidence or something to that effect. He just said need facts not allegations and if dead people voted in this election it wouldn't be the first time and President Trump will need a lot of voting corpses to make up the deficit. What a piece of Sh#t.

----------


## Weston White

I'm sending this to my state and federal reps, posting if too as a template for anyone else interested in doing something similar:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/entry.p...g-Biden-Harris

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

Fox News cut away from a Trump campaign press conference outlining its allegations of so-called voting fraud in the presidential election.

Host Neil Cavuto cut into White House press secretary Kayleigh McEnany’s opening statement saying the election was far from over.

“Whoa, whoa, whoa. I just think we have to be very clear: she's charging the other side as welcoming fraud and illegal voting, unless she has more details to back that up, I can't in good countenance continue to show you this," Cavuto said.

More at link with video. https://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...-b1720003.html

----------


## dannno

> Fox News cut away from a Trump campaign press conference outlining its allegations of so-called voting fraud in the presidential election.
> 
> Host Neil Cavuto cut into White House press secretary Kayleigh McEnany’s opening statement saying the election was far from over.
> 
> “Whoa, whoa, whoa. I just think we have to be very clear: she's charging the other side as welcoming fraud and illegal voting, unless she has more details to back that up, I can't in good countenance continue to show you this," Cavuto said.
> 
> More at link with video. https://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...-b1720003.html


This was easily predictable.

----------


## Anti Globalist

McConnell is now backing Trump's election challenge.

https://www.axios.com/mcconnell-defe...UCy5Lq9h8r_aoc

----------


## 69360

> McConnell is now backing Trump's election challenge.
> 
> https://www.axios.com/mcconnell-defe...UCy5Lq9h8r_aoc


No he didn't back it. He said Trump is within his rights. 

If want to play the game then you could say I do to. I think it's Trump's legal right to have things investigated and have recounts. I still hate the guy and think he is an idiot, but support his right.

----------


## Sonny Tufts

If every court in which a lawsuit is filed on behalf of Trump is dismissed due to lack of evidence or for some other reason (as has happened in AZ, PA, and GA), will that mean the courts are part of the Democrat conspiracy?  

Sometimes when you throw everything against the wall nothing sticks.

----------


## Weston White

> If every court in which a lawsuit is filed on behalf of Trump is dismissed due to lack of evidence or for some other reason (as has happened in AZ, PA, and GA), will that mean the courts are part of the Democrat conspiracy?  
> 
> Sometimes when you throw everything against the wall nothing sticks.


You mean when there is clear evidence of ramped voter fraud everywhere and this rushed notion of mail-in voting is being seriously abused?  All of this was premeditated in conjunction with this COVID-19 crap.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> The communists orchestrated a patchwork of back door fraud.  They knew that relaxing absentee voting regs would promote a lot of chaos that is hard to investigate.  
> 
> The Russian Mueller report failed to oust Trump.  Impeachment failed.  This absentee plan with Corona was the perfect diabolical scheme to beat him.


Yep. It was a conspiracy, no doubt about that. They had tested this technique in California in SoCal and flipped a whole bunch of strong GOP House seats.

Here's how it works:

- Change the election rules through hook or crook. In California, the legislature passed new laws allowing ballot harvesting. In other states, they have been engaged in legal challenges and lawsuits, and edicts from friendly AG's, Secretaries of State, Election Boards, and Governors. This effort has been ongoing in preparation for this election.

- Once they flood the public with ballots, and have changed the validation and counting rules, they know that operatives large and small will engage in the ballot harvesting and fraud. Death by a thousand cuts. Good luck in hunting all of it down. It's a distributed fraud model.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

To effectively combat Dem wing supporters tricks, MAGA campaign may need to bring back Roger Stone or someone like him.





> Jonathan Swan  (@jonathanvswan)
> Trump  campaign aides manning  the voter fraud hotline describe mostly  fielding prank calls from  lefty teenagers and dealing with some  disturbing unsolicited adult  images.
> November 9, 2020


 Trump 'voter fraud hotline' inundated by prank calls

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

There's virtually no way to retrieve envelopes back dated with Nov. 3rd post marks.  Those envelopes are in the trash.

On the plus side, registered Democrats outnumber registered Republicans ~55% to 45%, but the election wasn't a 10% gap.  The communists literally had to just mail it in, and the lazy slobs still struggled.

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------


## dannno

> https://twitter.com/OversightDems/st...89047933816836

----------


## Anti Globalist

> Biden treated Justice Thomas like sh*t - Biden tried to lynch him for being an uppity Negro -


Here's to hoping Thomas will be able to get his revenge on Biden.  It'll be a revenge that's 29 years in the making.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> *New York Time DENIES Election Voter Fraud? Viva Frei Vlawg*
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmgMu5sefzA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Reading the MSM can be a full mental workout in terms of wordsmithing  and manipulation. Here is the breakdown on their claims that there was  "no evidence of voter fraud" in the 2020 election.


https://twitter.com/thevivafrei/stat...80479598047232

----------


## showpan

*GA recount and audit is a sham!!!*

"The training and directives issued today do not comport with your
stated goals yesterday and do not satisfy our concerns that gave rise to our request for a hand count in the first place."

https://gagop.org/wp-content/uploads..._Letter_1_.pdf

----------


## showpan

HUGE EVIDENCE! 'Glitches' ALL OVER THE COUNTRY!  STOP THE STEAL 
posted 2 days ago by PedeInspector  (edited) +1528 / -0
I made this post earlier, and edited to add more and more states until I got all of them.

For better visibility, I thought a new thread would do better, here they all are.

Switched votes are votes that were taken from Trump and given to Biden.

Lost votes are voted that disappeared during the counting, from both candidates.

There might be a small overlap between Switched votes and Lost votes.

Dominion Voting Systems :

Pennsylvania : Switched : 220,883 Lost Votes : 941,248

New Jersey : Switched : 80,242 Lost Votes : 20

Florida : Switched : 21,422 Lost Votes : 456

Michigan : Switched : 20,213 Lost Votes : 21,882

New York : Switched : 18,124 Lost Votes : 623,213

Georgia : Switched : 17,407 Lost Votes : 33,574

Ohio : Switched : 14,965 Lost Votes : 5,102

Virginia : Switched : 12,163 Lost Votes : 789,023

California : Switched : 7,701 Lost Votes : 10,989

Arizona : Switched : 4,492 Lost Votes : 0

Minnesota : Switched : 2,766 Lost Votes : 195,650

Tennessee : Switched : 2,330 Lost Votes : 0

Louisiana : Switched : 2,322 Lost Votes : 0

Illinois : Switched : 2,166 Lost Votes : 54,730

Wisconsin : Switched : 2,078 Lost Votes : 3,408

Colorado : Switched : 1,809 Lost Votes : 0

Utah : Switched : 1,627 Lost Votes : 0

New Hampshire : Switched : 973 Lost Votes : 116

Iowa : Switched : 938 Lost Votes : 477

New Mexico : Switched : 268 Lost Votes : 4,610

Missouri : Switched 0 : Lost Votes : 20,730

Nevada : Switched : 0 Lost Votes : 0

Alaska : Switched : 0 Lost Votes : 0

Washington : Switched : 0 Lost Votes : 0

Hawaii : Switched : 0 Lost Votes : 0

Kansas and Texas use Premier Election Solutions, owned by Dominion Voting Systems.

Texas : Switched : 14,954 Lost Votes : 30,557

Kansas : Switched : 1,674 Lost Votes : 2,154

Election Systems & Software :

Nebraska : Switched : 30,086 Lost Votes : 50

Kentucky : Switched : 8,129 Lost Votes : 23,849

Arkansas : Switched : 3,664 Lost Votes : 20,748

South Carolina : Switched : 2,779 Lost Votes : 2,119

Montana : Switched : 2,330 Lost Votes : 1,276

South Dakota : Switched : 1,347 Lost Votes : 1

North Dakota : Switched : 234 Lost Votes : 681

Maryland : Switched : 203 Lost Votes : 0

North Carolina : Switched : 0 Lost Votes : 15

District of Columbia : Switched : 0 Lost Votes : 0

Unknown Systems:

Nebraska : Switched : 30,086 Lost Votes : 50

Connecticut : Switched : 3,834 Lost Votes : 272

Massachusetts : Switched : 3,613 Lost Votes : 51

Oregon : Switched 2,557 Lost Votes : 0

Alabama : Switched : 1,170 Lost Votes : 408

Mississippi : Switched : 355 Lost Votes : 0

Maine : Switched : 271 Lost Votes : 35

Rhode Island : Switched : 6 Lost Votes : 13

West Virginia : Switched : 0 Lost Votes : 78,300

Idaho : Switched 0 Lost Votes : 0

Oklahoma : Switched : 0 Lost Votes : 0

Indiana : Switched : 0 Lost Votes : 0

Delaware : Switched : 0 Lost Votes : 0

Vermont : Switched : 0 Lost Votes : 0

NOTE : Lost votes are votes that disappeared, not only for Trump, but overall.

MEGA BREAKING NEWS EDIT:

I VERIFIED THAT THE SWITCHES ARE REAL!

I went looking through the data I got from my script, trying to find if the moment the Antrim glitch happened in Michigan is there. And it is. Here is the Data.

And here is the specific part when the switch happened.

You can see in that picture, that Trump lost 3,096 votes, those all went to Biden. BUT, Trump also lost 2,324 votes, that went nowhere.

NEW EDIT : Updated the numbers after fixing a small error, MORE states are affected now, holy $#@!.

https://thedonald.win/p/11Q8O0gyAf/h...hes-all-over-/

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

> *GA recount and audit is a sham!!!*
> 
> "The training and directives issued today do not comport with your
> stated goals yesterday and do not satisfy our concerns that gave rise to our request for a hand count in the first place."
> 
> https://gagop.org/wp-content/uploads..._Letter_1_.pdf


In my opinion, the first thing to do when recounting the ballots would be simply to separate Trump votes from Biden Votes. That should be easy to do. In my state Biden was on the Top line and Trump was on second line. Make two piles. A person can then fan thru and easily spot any mistakes in seperation. Once all Trump and Biden ballots have been separated one easy method is which stack is higher. Another thing is there are machines that have manual counters on them that can count the votes. Furthermore the ballots can be counted by weight and can also be hand counted. So If I were running the show, I would first separate the Trump/Biden ballots, measure the size of the stacks, count them by machines like those used at a printing facility, and hand count them. I also agree that the signatures need to be verified on the envelopes. All these things can be done simultaneously.

----------


## Contumacious

> *GA recount and audit is a sham!!!*
> 
> "The training and directives issued today do not comport with your
> stated goals yesterday and do not satisfy our concerns that gave rise to our request for a hand count in the first place."
> 
> https://gagop.org/wp-content/uploads..._Letter_1_.pdf


Indeed. it appears to be a scam

----------


## PRB

> HUGE EVIDENCE! 'Glitches' ALL OVER THE COUNTRY!  STOP THE STEAL 
> posted 2 days ago by PedeInspector  (edited) +1528 / -0
> I made this post earlier, and edited to add more and more states until I got all of them.
> 
> For better visibility, I thought a new thread would do better, here they all are.
> 
> Switched votes are votes that were taken from Trump and given to Biden.
> 
> Lost votes are voted that disappeared during the counting, from both candidates.
> ...


what switch? who verified the switch or loss votes even happened?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> There is a twitter thread purporting to debunk the time series analysis offered above (in post #191).
> 
> Apparently, the numbers upon which the analysis is based were not actual raw vote totals, but were derived by the application of a percentage of limited-precision (only a single decimal place), representing votes for Biden or Trump, to large (e.g., seven-figure) overall vote totals. This causes problems when, for example, batches contain a quantity of votes that is less than the limited precision can adequately represent.
> 
> Here is the thread: https://twitter.com/cb_miller_/statu...14414490824704
> 
> I would have posted the content of the thread here, but it is quite long and threadreaderapp.com only compiled the first part of it. There are also a lot of images, so it would have required several separate and lengthy posts.
> 
> As mentioned in the thread, the explanation given in the debunking might also account for those times when vote totals being displayed on TV news in real time suddenly decreased after being updated. Apparently, the Edison data feed the networks were using doesn't actually contain specific vote totals for each candidate - so the assumption is that they are extrapolated from the overall total by application of the limited-precision per-candidate percentage figures which the feed does include.





> I haven't posted in a while, but I feel compelled to since some of you are arguing over the validity of the time series democrat/republican ratio data.  Unfortunately, the debunking tweet is correct.  There is not sufficient precision in the vote share data (only 3 significant digits) in order to back-calculate accurate dem/rep ratios per batch.  Please consider the following example, inspired by the Michigan data (but not an actual data point, I just wanted to make the numbers easy).
> 
> Towards the tail end of the data there are over 5 million total votes.  Let's call it 5.53 million.  The republican share is 0.479 and the democrat share is 0.505.  Since there are no actual vote totals for each party, just these ratios, so you have to estimate 
> 
> rep votes = 5.53 mil x 0.479 = 2,648,870
> dem votes = 5.53 mil x 0.505 = 2,792,650
> 
> For the sake of argument, let's say these are the true numbers at this point... 
> Now, let's say the next batch that comes in is for 10,000 votes, and it's 55% rep and 45% dem.
> ...


Ugh, what a mess.

I have not looked at the actual download scripts or data used by the original "analysis", but if we take @cb_miller_ at face value on the data used and how it was used, then yes, a 50 vote batch coming in would not change the *cumulative* percentage no matter which way that vote went. It could be 50-0 for Trump or 50-0 for Biden.

But the original implication by @cb_miller_ that the NYT did not have the detailed data appears to have been wrong. The exact vote counts could be found from the NYT data:




> Alright we might have ACTUAL vote data: it looks like some saint (shoutout to whoever Alex is, and to @mn_trades
> ) scraped data that had exact vote data from NYT. I tried replicating the graph of @mn_trades
>  and came close but not exactly.
> ...
> https://twitter.com/cb_miller_/statu...12786340126721


New graphs generated by the full data appear to show scattered ratios, and not the straight lines of the original graphs.

A rebuttal from the creator of the original graphs would be of interest. IIRC, the premise of the original graphs was that they were working with mail-in ballots that would be homogenized by being shuffled in the mail. That is an unproven hypothesis. I don't know if anyone has addressed how it could be determined that vote counts came from mail-in ballots vs. other sources. I believe it was assumed that all later data was mail-in? Is that information in the NYT raw data?

---

From the original Twitter thread:




> What appears to be happening is that points on the straight line are actually mail in votes. The reason they're so homogeneous across with respect to the ratio of #Biden vs #Trump votes is that they get randomly shuffled in the mail...
> 
> like a deck of cards. Since the ballots are randomly mixed together during transport, spanning areas occupied by multiple voting demographics, we can expect the ratio of mail-in #Biden ballots to mail-in #Trump ballots will remain relatively constant over time...
> ...
> https://twitter.com/APhilosophae/sta...95331862667264

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> @jhalderm on "Antrim county MI errors"
> 
> Twitter thread: https://twitter.com/jhalderm/status/1325163291161755649
> thread compiled @ threadreaderapp.com: https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1...161755649.html
> 
> 1/
> There's been lots of speculation  about why Antrim County, MI initially reported incorrect results on Wed.  The results have since been corrected, but people are naturally  wondering what happened. Here's the likely technical explanation and my  assessment.  
> 
> 2/
> ...


I responded to him the day after he posted that:

----------


## PRB

> Sounds legit.
> 
> I bet this totally goes somewhere.


why would a random guy on twitter lie?

----------


## TheCount

> why would a random guy on twitter lie?


I can't think of any reason why he would.  It demonstrates a complete and firm grip on reality to believe that the Department of Defense is the federal entity which would seize evidence related to a law enforcement investigation, especially if that seizure is being conducted overseas.

This is "Marines at Langley" and "Trump nuked the deep state" tier delusion.  And exactly the same credulous buffoons who believed those two adolescent masturbatory fantasies will wholly accept this.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Originally Posted by Occam's Banana
> 
> 
> Michigan Election Lawsuit Makes SERIOUS Allegations! Viva Frei Vlawg
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2wXRFXUGw0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------


## olehounddog

Rudy need to get no-run hair color. I still enjoyed it.

----------


## Contumacious

> 


THANKS, MUCH APPRECIATED

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------


## CaptUSA

> The people you hang out with are not a representative sample of the electorate.


I crossed 17 states this fall and chatted with tons of people.  I can tell you that the enthusiasm difference was stark.  And I mean like I've never seen in my lifetime.  Even higher than Reagan / Mondale.

But on social media it _was_ more divided.  No one was really jazzed for Biden there, either, but there was more Trump hate.  Did that hate drive them to the polls in these numbers?  I find it unlikely, but we did change all the rules this year.  And the social media gurus put their finger on the scales.  Maybe their whole hand.  


And I don't think I buy into your theory.  I think they really think the fraud this election was massive.  And I'm not sure they're wrong.  I'd at least like to hear their full case or get an explanation for all the hiccups.  Not this, "there's no evidence of fraud" line.  I'm not really concerned who ultimately wins, but the media should lose in this.  They have been more than derelict in their duty - they have been actively pushing a false narrative (really, all year).

----------


## pcosmar

> You've proved that several tens of thousands of people were willing to attend Trump rallies. 
> 
> However, there are three hundred and thirty million people in this country.
> 
> Most of them, for various reasons, didn't and don't like Trump. 
> 
> I'd propose that the reason is that he's plainly a moron, fraud, and charlatan. 
> 
> The other several dozen million who loathe him may have their own reasons.
> ...


So despite all of the visible support Nationwide.. and ignoring all of the Known and already documented Fraud,, you would rather see Kamilla Harris as president.,,(Biden won't last past Feb.)

and here i was expecting some sort of Logic..

oh,,Locally.
https://mynorthwest.com/2330347/koko...MeDVAOvLthQZJk

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> I crossed 17 states this fall and chatted with tons of people.  I can tell you that the enthusiasm difference was stark.  And I mean like I've never seen in my lifetime.  Even higher than Reagan / Mondale.
> 
> But on social media it _was_ more divided.  No one was really jazzed for Biden there, either, but there was more Trump hate.  Did that hate drive them to the polls in these numbers?  I find it unlikely, but we did change all the rules this year.  And the social media gurus put their finger on the scales.  Maybe their whole hand.  
> 
> And I don't think I buy into your theory.  I think they really think the fraud this election was massive.  And I'm not sure they're wrong.  I'd at least like to hear their full case or get an explanation for all the hiccups.  Not this, "there's no evidence of fraud" line.  I'm not really concerned who ultimately wins, but the media should lose in this.  They have been more than derelict in their duty - they have been actively pushing a false narrative (really, all year).


No one voted for Biden; Trump lost because people voted against Trump.

....kinda like how no one voted for Trump in '16, they just voted against Hillary.

As for voter fraud, great, show me the evidence. 

...Oh, there is none, such that you're getting tossed out of court in a week because even $2000/hour lawyers can't keep a straight face?



Sad

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> So despite all of the visible support Nationwide.. and ignoring *all of the Known and already documented Fraud*,, you would rather see Kamilla Harris as president.,,(Biden won't last past Feb.)
> 
> and here i was expecting some sort of Logic..
> 
> oh,,Locally.
> https://mynorthwest.com/2330347/koko...MeDVAOvLthQZJk


What documents? Post them and cite them please.

----------


## CaptUSA

> As for voter fraud, great, show me the evidence.


I'm assuming the answers for the "anomalies" are satisfactory for you?  There's plenty of statistical evidence that can't be explained away - at least I haven't heard an explanation yet.  It's just, "There's no evidence".  And we all know _that_ isn't true.  And you can't suggest that there wasn't capability and opportunity - all kinds of evidence for that.  

Generally, in an experiment of this kind - and this election *was* an experiment in length, manner and method of voting - in an experiment like this, you validate your data and question what happened.  I'm not seeing any of that from the media.  The results gave them the answer they wanted - end of story.  That's not good enough.  If things had been flipped, there would be mass hysteria pointing to this evidence and the exact same people would be arguing the opposite side.  

I just want the system exposed.  And it looks like Trump is just egotistical enough to encourage it.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> I'm assuming the answers for the "anomalies" are satisfactory for you?  There's plenty of statistical evidence that can't be explained away - at least I haven't heard an explanation yet.  It's just, "There's no evidence".  And we all know _that_ isn't true.  And you can't suggest that there wasn't capability and opportunity - all kinds of evidence for that.  
> 
> Generally, in an experiment of this kind - and this election *was* an experiment in length, manner and method of voting - in an experiment like this, you validate your data and question what happened.  I'm not seeing any of that from the media.  The results gave them the answer they wanted - end of story.  That's not good enough.  If things had been flipped, there would be mass hysteria pointing to this evidence and the exact same people would be arguing the opposite side.  
> 
> I just want the system exposed.  And it looks like Trump is just egotistical enough to encourage it.


I hear incessant talk about fraud to the disadvantage of (y)our favorite douche, but I don't see any evidence at all. 

Let's have it.

----------


## Contumacious

Ms Powell s Georgia lawsuit is rock solid. 

How soon before you and your Antifa cohorts start to peacefully  burn down Atlanta , break into WalMart to , steal and loot? And to injure or kill those who support DJT ?!?!?!?!?! 

Let me remind before you accuse Ms Powell of being a white Supremacist that she is married to an Afro-American gentleman. 

Your ilk will be taught a lesson you will never forget .

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Ms Powell ‘s Georgia lawsuit is rock solid. 
> 
> How soon before you and your Antifa cohorts start to “peacefully “ burn down Atlanta , break into WalMart to , steal and loot? And to injure or kill those who support DJT ?!?!?!?!?! 
> 
> Let me remind before you accuse Ms Powell of being a white Supremacist that she is married to an Afro-American gentleman. 
> 
> Your ilk will be taught a lesson you will never forget .


The trolls are in desperation mode.

----------


## TheCount



----------


## CaptUSA



----------


## Contumacious

> So to confirm, you think polling companies were ordered at gunpoint by the CIA to make up numbers in support of Joe Biden so that when Joe Biden stole the election, it would seem legitimate? And your proof is some Youtube about something from the 1970s, which I can't for the life of me see how it is even remotely connected to this election and whose findings aren't even one one trillionth as worrisome as the CIA overturning a US presidential election.


You have the prerogative to be naive, gullible and reside in LaLaLand. 

But you don't have the right to force us to do likewise.

Have a good life.

----------


## 69360

> You have the prerogative to be naive, gullible and reside in LaLaLand. 
> 
> But you don't have the right to force us to do likewise.
> 
> Have a good life.


You have the right to do whatever you want. I have the right to think that some of you including Trump, are getting borderline delusional.

This is all getting ridiculous. I'm sure there was some minor fraud committed by both sides in this election. But nothing on a scale that would change the results. No evidence that would stand up in a court of law has been produced. Trump is probably going to never concede, leave the white house and whine on twitter for years. Biden is probably going to be a crappy president.

----------


## phill4paul

> You have the right to do whatever you want. I have the right to think that some of you including Trump, are getting borderline delusional.
> 
> This is all getting ridiculous. *I'm sure there was some minor fraud* committed by both sides in this election. But nothing on a scale that would change the results. No evidence that would stand up in a court of law has been produced. Trump is probably going to never concede, leave the white house and whine on twitter for years. Biden is probably going to be a crappy president.


  Shut the hell up with yours and the other bobbleheads gaslighting. Go huddle with the others why your bull$#@! doesn't float here anymore.

----------


## CaptUSA

> You have the right to do whatever you want. I have the right to think that some of you including Trump, are getting borderline delusional.
> 
> This is all getting ridiculous. I'm sure there was some minor fraud committed by both sides in this election. But nothing on a scale that would change the results. No evidence that would stand up in a court of law has been produced. Trump is probably going to never concede, leave the white house and whine on twitter for years. Biden is probably going to be a crappy president.


Ok - I'm getting sick of it, too.  I couldn't care less if Trump wins or loses.  I think he's incredibly damaging to any sort of liberty movement.  But that being said, I can't understand you folks that are letting this go so easily.  This election was a complete mess and you don't even want to check out what happened?!!  That's insane!  Is getting Trump out of office so important that we wouldn't want to use the occasion to expose the easily rigged voting system?!   

What the hell is wrong with you people?!  Is it that you're so concerned about which team gets to have a seat for the next few years, that you can't see the forest for the trees?

If you can read this https://justthenews.com/politics-pol...lots-pa-may-be and give me answers to the questions it poses, I'd certainly appreciate it.  Because I haven't heard anything other than, "there's no evidence" or "the evidence isn't credible".  If that's true, please give me the explanation.

----------


## TheCount

> This election was a complete mess


How?


Is this any different or greater than a normal election, or are we just hearing about it because there's a multimillion dollar effort being crowdfunded to complain about literally everything, regardless of its triviality or importance, combined with the uncoordinated efforts of numerous uninformed amateurs pretending to be experts on everything?

----------


## CaptUSA

> How?
> 
> 
> Is this any different or greater than a normal election, or are we just hearing about it because there's a multimillion dollar effort being crowdfunded to complain about literally everything, regardless of its triviality or importance, combined with the uncoordinated efforts of numerous uninformed amateurs pretending to be experts on everything?


HOW?!!

All the rules were changed in a matter of months!  And because of those rules...

If you voted, you either put on a mask and stood in line with other masked people and got your ballot from another masked person, or...
You either asked for or were straight mailed a blank ballot, which went out in big bundles to be dispersed by masked union government employees.  Then you filled it out and put a stamp on it, set it aside for a masked union government employee to pick up later and then shuffled around among other masked union government employees until it finally got processed.

And this went on for months!

Oh, here's another little tidbit:  You had social media banning viewpoints while also haranguing people to vote and handing out trophies when you met your "civic duty".  If Russia interference was even slightly real, _that_ interference has to be concerning - at least adding to the mess that was this election (whole year).  

You're letting your blind hatred of one politician cloud your judgment.

----------


## Contumacious

👍👌👏👏👏

----------


## TheCount

> HOW?!!
> 
> All the rules were changed in a matter of months!  And because of those rules...


No, they really weren't.  All that changed was deadlines.





> If you voted, you either put on a mask and stood in line with other masked people and got your ballot from another masked person, or...
> You either asked for or were straight mailed a blank ballot, which went out in big bundles to be dispersed by masked union government employees.
> 
> 
>   Then you filled it out and put a stamp on it, set it aside for a  masked union government employee to pick up later and then shuffled  around among other masked union government employees until it finally  got processed.


As opposed to what?


It's not like absentee and mail-in ballots are a new invention.





> Oh, here's another little tidbit:  You had social media banning viewpoints while also haranguing people to vote and handing out trophies when you met your "civic duty".  If Russia interference was even slightly real, _that_ interference has to be concerning - at least adding to the mess that was this election (whole year).


Okay?  I'm really not getting your point here.





> You're letting your blind hatred of one politician cloud your judgment.


Nope.  It has nothing to do with Trump.  I just don't get sucked in by bull$#@! easily.


Just like the "evidence" of pizzagate is not actually evidence of pizzagate, the "evidence" of voter fraud is not evidence of voter fraud.

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

> How?
> 
> 
> Is this any different or greater than a normal election, or are we just hearing about it because there's a multimillion dollar effort being crowdfunded to complain about literally everything, regardless of its triviality or importance, combined with the uncoordinated efforts of numerous uninformed amateurs pretending to be experts on everything?


I do not think you are even sincere with your questioning. If you do not see irregularities you are not looking. Trump did not lose by a huge amount in the key states. Forget anything else but consider this. 
There are strict laws for procedure in regards to absentee ballots in GA. None of the rules were followed. On this point alone absentee ballots should be null and void in GA.

----------


## tod evans

Aussie perspective;

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

*All 900 Military Ballots in Fulton County, Georgia Went to Sleepy Joe*https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2020/11/another-fun-fraud-fact-900-military-ballots-fulton-county-georgia-went-sleepy-joe-biden-not-chance/

----------


## showpan

The TRUTH will come out and prove the Demorats cheated. PA is uncertifiable. They will have no choice but to disregard ALL of the fake ballots that came in at 3am ALL for Biden....lol

A judge on Wednesday ordered Pennsylvania officials not to certify the results of the 2020 election until a court holds a hearing Friday on the matter.
The order was made by Commonwealth Judge Patricia McCullough, Pennsylvania announced on Tuesday that officials had completed the certification of the presidential race. The judge's decision also blocks the certification of all the other election results.

----------


## showpan

KRAKEN RELEASED! Attorney Sidney Powell Files 104 Page BOMBSHELL COMPLAINT of Massive Fraud in Georgia Election 

https://defendingtherepublic.org/wp-...11.25.2020.pdf

----------


## showpan

KRAKEN RELEASED! Attorney Sidney Powell Files 104 Page BOMBSHELL COMPLAINT of Massive Fraud in Michigan Election


https://defendingtherepublic.org/wp-...-Complaint.pdf

----------


## showpan

> The people you hang out with are not a representative sample of the electorate.


DU called, said they were looking for their village idiot, I told them I found him.

----------


## phill4paul

http://directorblue.blogspot.com/202...ations-of.html

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

Fitting name for Election Fraud and irregularities @TheCount

----------


## KEEF

> http://directorblue.blogspot.com/202...ations-of.html


Great summary @Phill4paul, but unfortunately I have zero faith in the system and nothing will be done about it... nothing.

----------


## phill4paul

> Great summary @Phill4paul, but unfortunately I have zero faith in the system and nothing will be done about it... nothing.


    I have no idea. Wouldn't even place any bets at this point.

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

If Nothing is done, it shows that the system is rotten to the core. I see it as unfathomable that SCOTUS would not deny the results in the states with lawsuits. Clearly the law was not followed. If those laws are not followed, why would any law need to be adhered to?

The SCOTUS is not Nancy and Chucky and Shifty Schiff playing politics.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> https://dfw.cbslocal.com/2020/11/06/...lection-fraud/
> *
> Vote Fraud Phucking Documented* @r3volution 3.0,, and more in every State.


Maybe so, but what you've posted is about Texas, which Trump won last I checked.

----------


## pcosmar

> Maybe so, but what you've posted is about Texas, which Trump won last I checked.


One example.. 
There is Massive Fraud.. in literally every State..

Washington State needs a Recount,,a Full Audit..

One County has documented Fraud and is refusing to Certify.

Inslee should not have won,,and the Child sex Grooming bill should have never passed,(should have never been on the ballot.)

I can not believe ,,from observation, that this county should have had the split it did.

Needs a Close Look Recount.

----------


## pcosmar

> Just like the "evidence" of pizzagate is not actually evidence of pizzagate, the "evidence" of voter fraud is not evidence of voter fraud.


Creepy Joe and Hunter approve of your message..

Never-mind the little girls ..

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> One example.. 
> There is Massive Fraud.. in literally every State..
> 
> Washington State needs a Recount,,a Full Audit..
> 
> One County has documented Fraud and is refusing to Certify.
> 
> Inslee should not have won,,and the Child sex Grooming bill should have never passed,(should have never been on the ballot.)
> 
> ...


If I were looking for fraud, I don't think I'd bother with a deep blue state like Washington.

Frankly, if the official results said that Trump won there, _that_ would be a sign of fraud, ala Biden winning Mississippi.

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

> If I were looking for fraud, I don't think I'd bother with a deep blue state like Washington.
> 
> Frankly, if the official results said that Trump won there, _that_ would be a sign of fraud, ala Biden winning Mississippi.


Looks like PA is going to solve their own problems. http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-Sen-Mastriano

----------


## pcosmar

> If I were looking for fraud, I don't think I'd bother with a deep blue state like Washington.
> 
> Frankly, if the official results said that Trump won there, _that_ would be a sign of fraud, ala Biden winning Mississippi.


They all need LOOKING AT.

Trump Won here.. and would have by a much larger margin. if not for Vote Flipping.

and I am talking Crowds v a handful. in this County..  

and several Counties had more than 100% turnout.

----------


## 69360

> Ok - I'm getting sick of it, too.  I couldn't care less if Trump wins or loses.  I think he's incredibly damaging to any sort of liberty movement.  But that being said, I can't understand you folks that are letting this go so easily.  This election was a complete mess and you don't even want to check out what happened?!!  That's insane!  Is getting Trump out of office so important that we wouldn't want to use the occasion to expose the easily rigged voting system?!   
> 
> What the hell is wrong with you people?!  Is it that you're so concerned about which team gets to have a seat for the next few years, that you can't see the forest for the trees?
> 
> If you can read this https://justthenews.com/politics-pol...lots-pa-may-be and give me answers to the questions it poses, I'd certainly appreciate it.  Because I haven't heard anything other than, "there's no evidence" or "the evidence isn't credible".  If that's true, please give me the explanation.


I don't care if Trump is in or out of office. Truth be told, I did expect he would win the election. I voted for the LP for the 3rd straight presidential election. Prior to that I supported the GOP candidates.

I think there is an certain amount of fraud in every election. 

I have seen no evidence produced that would hold up to the standard of proof in court. I think some of the anecdotal evidence produced is believable to me because I expect a certain level of fraud in elections from both parties.

----------


## Thor



----------


## pcosmar

> I think there is an certain amount of fraud in every election. 
> 
> I have seen no evidence produced that would hold up to the standard of proof in court. .


I Have.
And the FAKE water leak is Clear Fraud..

When will the Media Report Fraud?

If the Electoral College elects Trump,, will they even report that?

----------


## 69360

> I Have.
> And the FAKE water leak is Clear Fraud..
> 
> When will the Media Report Fraud?
> 
> If the Electoral College elects Trump,, will they even report that?


Sorry, which Trump attorney won their lawsuit based on legally admissible evidence of election fraud? I'm not aware of any. 

Do I personally think both sides were up to no good in this election and most others? Sure. But I have seen nothing legally provable.

----------


## KEEF

https://twitter.com/blaw/status/

----------


## Danke

Trevor Loudon: China Tied to Election Push; the Global Socialist Agenda | Crossroads
Premiered 2 hours ago
As the United States and the world waits for the final results of the #2020elections, evidence is demonstrating numerous cases of fraud and irregularities that are calling into question the integrity of the U.S. Electoral System. Yet beyond this, many of the radical groups that have been involved with activities around the election have deep ties to the Chinese government. To learn more about this, and the broader agenda behind these groups, we spoke with author, filmmaker, and Epoch Times contributor Trevor Loudon. 

#ChinaInterence#VoteFraud

----------


## tod evans



----------


## Contumacious

> Trevor Loudon: China Tied to Election Push; the Global Socialist Agenda | Crossroads
> Premiered 2 hours ago
> As the United States and the world waits for the final results of the #2020elections, evidence is demonstrating numerous cases of fraud and irregularities that are calling into question the integrity of the U.S. Electoral System. Yet beyond this, many of the radical groups that have been involved with activities around the election have deep ties to the Chinese government. To learn more about this, and the broader agenda behind these groups, we spoke with author, filmmaker, and Epoch Times contributor Trevor Loudon. 
> 
> #ChinaInterence#VoteFraud

----------


## phill4paul

> Don't hold your breath. 
> 
> The Pennsylvania Senate has 50 members (28 are GOP, and 1 Independent) - *they need 26 to grab the Electors* ... they've got 16 or 17.
> The Pennsylvania House has 203 Members (113 are GOP) - they need 102 to grab the electors ... they have roughly 57 (they apparently don't know exactly)
> Sure, that's a walk in the park.






> *26 Pennsylvania House Republicans call for withdrawing certification of presidential electors*…
> 
> Citing what they described as election law compromises, irregularities and improprieties associated with mail-in balloting, pre-canvassing, and canvassing, the 26 lawmakers stated in a news release issued late Friday afternoon the issues raised about the election have “undermined our elector process and as a result we cannot accept certification of the results in statewide races.”


https://ussanews.com/News1/2020/11/2...tial-electors/

----------


## Anti Globalist

bump

----------


## TheCount

> Oh please....stop with your "frantically" reposting of cherry picked responses.  You only read what you want to read. Why would the Demorats file an appeal to the judges order to halt the certification process?


They didn't, the state of Pennsylvania did, because they still need to certify the rest of the state's races, which were also stopped by the same order.

Read #2 of the order, enjoining the state from *certifying the remaining results of the Election*:








> Obviously the certification process was also not followed according to PA laws just as the election itself was not as Judge Patricia A. McCullough so eloquently states. They rushed to certify in order to avoid the courts decisions just as they rushed to destroy any records of mail in ballots which is ILLEGAL under PA law.


Wait, what?  One sentence ago you said they didn't certify, and now you're saying that they did certify, and they rushed to do so?  Which is it?
*






 Originally Posted by showpan


Question? Why are you so against free and fair elections?


*Why do you beat your wife?





> Sounds to me you would rather have a Biden/Harris administration....lmao....how obscenely anti libertarian.


It's strange that you think that my preference for truth over lies and misinformation automatically makes me a democrat.  Is it just your opinion, generally, that truth is the enemy of the republican party?

----------


## pcosmar

> Wait, what?

----------


## showpan

> Wait, what?  One sentence ago you said they didn't certify, and now you're saying that they did certify, and they rushed to do so?  Which is it?
> *
> *


*

The order specifically states the certification was not legally obtained. You not only suck at the internet, you suck at reading comprehension.







 Originally Posted by TheCount





*


> Why do you beat your wife?
> 
> [B]


In typical libtard tactic you continue to attack the messenger that with which you disagree with. You have exposed yourself once again.




> It's strange that you think that my preference for truth over lies and misinformation automatically makes me a democrat.  Is it just your opinion, generally, that truth is the enemy of the republican party?


No it's not strange at all given the fact that the evidence is overwhelming whilst you make this statement:





> Just like the "evidence" of pizzagate is not actually evidence of pizzagate, the "evidence" of voter fraud is not evidence of voter fraud.


You should apply for a job at CNN heir comrade

*Funny that you should ask if I beat my wife. Narcissists usually project themselves upon others.*

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

> The order specifically states the certification was not legally obtained. You not only suck at the internet, you suck at reading comprehension.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In typical libtard tactic you continue to attack the messenger that with which you disagree with. You have exposed yourself once again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you interact with @TheCount, he wins.

----------


## showpan

> If you interact with @TheCount, he wins.


I see, thank you for your observation. I will heed your words greatly. Going out for some drinks now on the bike while it is almost not cold enough yet. I will drink to your wisdom

----------


## phill4paul

> The order specifically states the certification was not legally obtained. You not only suck at the internet, you suck at reading comprehension.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In typical libtard tactic you continue to attack the messenger that with which you disagree with. You have exposed yourself once again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Progressives make for some of the bestest projectors.

----------


## phill4paul

> I see, thank you for your observation. I will heed your words greatly. Going out for some drinks now on the bike while it is almost not cold enough yet. I will drink to your wisdom


 show yo pan!

----------


## TheCount

> The order specifically states the certification was not legally obtained. You not only suck at the internet, you suck at reading comprehension.


Please quote or screenshot that part of the order, because it doesn't seem to exist in the copy I'm looking at.

I'm using the link that you yourself provided, by the way:  https://www.scribd.com/document/4857...9JBi9B32L8EaSA






> In typical libtard tactic you continue to attack  the messenger that with which you disagree with. You have exposed  yourself once again.


That was mocking this part of your post:




> *Question? Why are you so against free and fair elections?*



Which is really amusing actually given this part of your reply.*






 Originally Posted by showpan


Funny that you should ask if I beat my wife. Narcissists usually project themselves upon others.


*

Are you projecting your dislike for free and fair elections?



... or just projecting your habit of attacking the messenger?  One of us is continually posting insults rather than arguments, and it's not me.

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged



----------


## showpan

Native American Voter Bribe Efforts Were Partially Funded By Soros and Government Agencies  Powered By Act Blue the official money collector for BLM donations that gave Democrats over a Billion dollars

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/202...ered-act-blue/

----------


## showpan

*Not bizarre at all. The cheaters do not want us to look at their machines! The courts are just as corrupt as the government in GA. Arrest them all!!!*

BIZARRE: Georgia Govt Lawyers Defended Dominions Trade Secrets To Stop Forensic Analysis Of Machines/Software

https://thenationalpulse.com/breakin...efended-domini

----------


## phill4paul

Heard an interview today with one of the guys from the Thomas More Society Amistad Project. Very compelling information.



> Amistad Project files Election Litigation in Michigan, claims "officials brazenly violated election laws"
> Petition seeks to preserve evidence of malfeasance and require state lawmakers to intervene
> Friday, November 27th 2020, 1:35 PM EST
> Petition seeks to preserve evidence of malfeasance and require state lawmakers to intervene
> 
> AMHERST, VIRGINIA, UNITED STATES, November 27, 2020 /EINPresswire.com/ -- The Amistad Project of the Thomas More Society filed litigation yesterday asking the Michigan Supreme Court to physically secure all evidence of irregularities in the 2020 election and declare the election results invalid on the basis of unlawful conduct by state and local officials.
> 
> “In numerous instances, state and local officials brazenly violated election laws in order to advance a partisan political agenda,” said Phill Kline, Director of The Amistad Project. “The pattern of lawlessness was so pervasive and widespread that it deprived the people of Michigan of a free and fair election, throwing the integrity of the entire process into question.”
> 
> ...


https://www.wfmj.com/story/42974713/...-election-laws

----------


## Danke

> Native American Voter Bribe Efforts Were Partially Funded By Soros and Government Agencies — Powered By Act Blue the official money collector for BLM donations that gave Democrats over a Billion dollars
> 
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/202...ered-act-blue/


I bet @oyarde took the money and spent it on Peyote.

----------


## Danke



----------


## showpan

*BREAKING: GOP Representative Loudermilk: 
An IT Technician and County Employee Wiped the Election Data from Servers in Fulton County*

https://americantruthtoday.com/polit...fulton-county/

----------


## showpan

Sidney Powell Flag of United States⭐⭐⭐ Retweeted
Musical noteSongBird4TrumpMusical note #ReleaseTheKRACKEN!
 @Songbird4Trump
·
8h
Replying to 
@LLinWood

 @KirkWiebe
 and 4 others
 @potuS

 @realDonaldTrump

----------


## Danke



----------


## showpan

*Georgia Secretary Of State Opens 250 Investigations Into Credible Claims Of Illegal Voting*
Nov 30, 2020

Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger, a Republican, announced on Monday that the state of Georgia has opened 250 investigations into credible claims of illegal voting and violation of state election law.
At a press conference, Raffensperger was careful to qualify his statements, noting that dishonest actors were pumping massive amounts of misinformation into the media ecosystem. Raffensperger appeared to slam Trumps legal team without directly naming them, saying they were exploiting the emotions of many Trump supporters with fantastic claims, half truths, misinformation, and frankly, they are misleading the president as well.
As we move forward in the process, we will, as we always have been, we will continue to investigate credible claims of illegal voting and violation of state election law, Raffensperger said. There are currently over 250 open cases from 2020 and we have 23 investigators to follow up on that. Some of these include, a charge Gwinnett County that absentee ballots outnumber absentee envelopes. This is the kind of specific charge that our office can investigate and ascertain the truth.
We have multiple investigations underway surrounding absentee ballots in Fulton, Gwinnett, Cobb, and many others. We continue our investigations into potential dead, double voters, and non-resident voters, he continued. As we move to the December 1st election, which is tomorrow, and the January 5th federal runoffs, we have to remain vigilant.
That is why Im announcing an investigation into third party groups working to register people in other states to vote here in Georgia, he added. We have opened an investigation into a group called America Votes who is sending absentee ballot applications to people at addresses where they have not lived since 1994; Vote Forward, who attempted to register a dead Alabama voter, a woman, to vote here in Georgia; The New Georgia Project, who sent voter registration applications to New York City, at Operation New Voter Registration Georgia, who is telling college students in Georgia that they can change their residency to Georgia and then change it back after the election.
Raffensperger concluded the press conference by repeatedly reminding people that committing election fraud in Georgia, which includes voting in the state when a person is not a resident of the state, is a felony.
The U.S. Senate runoff races in January will determine which political party controls the Senate just ahead of the incoming Biden administration.
In Georgia, where state law dictates a runoff if no candidate reaches 50% of the vote, GOP Sen. David Perdue narrowly missed avoiding a runoff, winning 49.75% of the vote. Democratic challenger Jon Ossoff trails by roughly 87,000 votes, Fox News reported. In the other race, appointed Republican Sen. Kelly Loeffler captured nearly 26% of the vote in a whopping 20-candidate special election to fill the final two years of the term of former GOP Sen. Johnny Isakson. The Democratic candidate in the runoff, Rev. Raphael Warnock, won nearly 33% of the vote in the first round.

https://www.dailywire.com/news/georg...aign=dwtwitter

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

> *Georgia Secretary Of State Opens 250 Investigations Into ‘Credible Claims Of Illegal Voting’*
> Nov 30, 2020
> 
> Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger, a Republican, announced on Monday that the state of Georgia has opened 250 investigations into “credible claims of illegal voting and violation of state election law.”
> At a press conference, Raffensperger was careful to qualify his statements, noting that “dishonest actors” were pumping “massive amounts of misinformation” into the media ecosystem. Raffensperger appeared to slam Trump’s legal team without directly naming them, saying they were “exploiting the emotions of many Trump supporters with fantastic claims, half truths, misinformation, and frankly, they are misleading the president as well.”
> “As we move forward in the process, we will, as we always have been, we will continue to investigate credible claims of illegal voting and violation of state election law,” Raffensperger said. “There are currently over 250 open cases from 2020 and we have 23 investigators to follow up on that. Some of these include, a charge Gwinnett County that absentee ballots outnumber absentee envelopes. This is the kind of specific charge that our office can investigate and ascertain the truth.”
> “We have multiple investigations underway surrounding absentee ballots in Fulton, Gwinnett, Cobb, and many others. We continue our investigations into potential dead, double voters, and non-resident voters,” he continued. “As we move to the December 1st election, which is tomorrow, and the January 5th federal runoffs, we have to remain vigilant.”
> “That is why I’m announcing an investigation into third party groups working to register people in other states to vote here in Georgia,” he added. “We have opened an investigation into a group called America Votes who is sending absentee ballot applications to people at addresses where they have not lived since 1994; Vote Forward, who attempted to register a dead Alabama voter, a woman, to vote here in Georgia; The New Georgia Project, who sent voter registration applications to New York City, at Operation New Voter Registration Georgia, who is telling college students in Georgia that they can change their residency to Georgia and then change it back after the election.”
> Raffensperger concluded the press conference by repeatedly reminding people that committing election fraud in Georgia, which includes voting in the state when a person is not a resident of the state, is a felony.
> ...


Them investigating is nothing more than them creating envelopes to match ballots and covering up other noted issues. They had their chance now they should not be allowed near it.

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged



----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

Many Americans believe election fraud happened. The stage is perfect. People that believe voter fraud happened are shunned and called crazy by the MSM. They are censored, suspended, or banned on social media. They don't talk about it at work or in society for fear. This is the largest crime ever in the nation and no one can talk about it.

----------


## showpan

> Them investigating is nothing more than them creating envelopes to match ballots and covering up other noted issues. They had their chance now they should not be allowed near it.


I agree with the first part but not the second. Let them conduct their fake investigations. They are only digging their own holes deeper. We have all the evidence already other than the hard drives and usb sticks. I'm willing to bet they already have some of those too and are just letting them dig deeper holes so they ALL show themselves. I hope military tribunals for the near future. Barr is also not doing his job. The more this goes on, the more their corruption bubbles through. I think it's awesome and this country is going through something like no other time in history. This is huge for us.

----------


## phill4paul

2PM today.






> Press Conference: Election Whistleblowers Come Forward
> Reveal details of alleged fraud affecting hundreds of thousands of ballots
> 
> PA postal truck driver shipped estimated 144,000 to 288,000 completed ballots across three state lines in October


https://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...301182013.html

----------


## enhanced_deficit

Trump also put forward this argument during his Sun interview with Maria suggesting Biden could not get 80M votes.

(BEGIN VIDEO CLIP)

DONALD TRUMP, PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES:  This is not a candidate that
could get 80 million votes. This is just not the candidate. This is not a
candidate that beat Barack Hussein Obama with the black voter.

(END VIDEO CLIP)



Be interesting to see what happens in next 6 weeks to those who 'stole election' (Dems/'zionists') and stopped MAGA revolution in its tracks.

May have already started, there is report posted here about Kissinger being outed from DoD.

----------


## showpan

Live MI hearings

----------


## showpan

*Press Conference: Election Whistleblowers Come Forward
Reveal details of alleged fraud affecting hundreds of thousands of ballots

PA postal truck driver shipped estimated 144,000 to 288,000 completed ballots across three state lines in October*

NEWS PROVIDED BY

Amistad Project 
Dec 01, 2020, 08:00 ET

https://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...301182013.html


oops, this was already posted, sort of

----------


## showpan

*A truck driver with USPS says he was suspicious of his cargo load of 288,000 COMPLETED ballots*
19,817 views Dec 1, 2020

----------


## showpan

*LIVE: Press Conference by Amistad Project on 'Election Whistleblowers Come Forward'*
(Dec. 1) | NTD
73,654 viewsStreamed live 2 hours ago

----------


## showpan

*Witness at MI Hearing says all military ballots she saw looked like "xerox copies" of each other*
95,872 viewsDec 1, 2020

----------


## showpan

Dominion contractor:
*"They were running the same ballot through 8 times and in the 27 hours I was there not a single ballot for Trump"*

----------


## DamianTV

https://endoftheamericandream.com/ar...ieces-together




> *We are told that Biden won more votes nationally than any presidential candidate in history. But he won a record low of 17 percent of counties; he only won 524 counties, as opposed to the 873 counties Obama won in 2008. Yet, Biden somehow outdid Obama in total votes.*


... but, WE MUST DESTROY THE VOTING MACHINES AND BALLOTS, AS RULED BY A JUDGE.

Um, nothing to hide?  Someone is HIDING something.

Fraudslide...

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged



----------


## Contumacious

> I agree with the first part but not the second. Let them conduct their fake investigations. They are only digging their own holes deeper. We have all the evidence already other than the hard drives and usb sticks. I'm willing to bet they already have some of those too and are just letting them dig deeper holes so they ALL show themselves. I hope military tribunals for the near future. Barr is also not doing his job. The more this goes on, the more their corruption bubbles through. I think it's awesome and this country is going through something like no other time in history. This is huge for us.


Concur

----------


## showpan

*
New #SCOTUS writ argues PA Supreme court violated 1st & 14th Amendments of the Constitution by dismissing with prejudice an election lawsuit.

Kelly, Parnell, et al. just filed FINAL EMERGENCY APPLICATION to Supreme Court Justice Samuel Alito.

*

https://documentcloud.adobe.com/link...f5f0#pageNum=1

----------


## showpan

CNN ADMITS ON AIR - MANUAL ADJUSTMENTS TO WI VOTE

ELECTION NIGHT 11/4, 4:20a Milwaukee WI live on CNN VIDEO FOUND: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vNxSkz-Y_Q

RYAN YOUNG: You know, everything seems to be going -- you know what, the one thing that was kind of confusing at one point, we saw the numbers spike for a second and then we saw half the numbers disappear. *What we're told is they do some checks and balances here*. So, when they were able to see some of the numbers matching up in a certain way, they were able to pull some of the numbers back based upon the initial tabulation. But those are the smaller counties. So, none of those issues that we heard about earlier throughout the state have sort of shown themselves here at all. That's the good news. Chris, there's been no sort of hiccups so to speak.* So, we're just waiting for the big dump that's happening right now.*

CUOMO: Irregularities, that's the ugly word that we try to avoid in these situations. I don't want to hear about irregularities.

SOURCE http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIP.../04/se.05.html

----------


## showpan

Is there a way to show the actual tweets in here?




Michael Flynn Jr ⭐️⭐️⭐️
 @realMFlynnJr
YEP!!!👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻
Quote Tweet
Emerald Robinson ✝️
@EmeraldRobinson
 · 15h

A military intel analyst from 305th pops up in exhibit 105. Name redacted.

A 2nd military intel analyst from DIA/NSA pops up in exhibit 109. 

A 3rd military intel analyst pops up in PA & AZ hearings to testify on Dominion.

See a pattern? What are the odds?

6:29 PM · Dec 1, 2020·Twitter for iPhone

----------


## showpan

Lin Wood
@LLinWood
·
21h
PATRIOT ALERT:
*
Information being received NOW that Communist China purchased Dominion Voting in October 8 for $400M.*

https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/d...rimary_doc.xml

----------


## phill4paul

> Is there a way to show the actual tweets in here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Flynn Jr ⭐️⭐️⭐️
>  @realMFlynnJr
> YEP!!!������������
> Quote Tweet
> ...


  Go to the actual tweet. Copy ONLY the string of numbers. Click on the "tweet" button (the blue square with the letter "t") and paste those numbers in between.

  Example:

https://twitter.com/EmeraldRobinson/...44546154958856

  Copy ONLY the numbers.  1334144546154958856

   Click Tweet button. 

  Paste number between the tweets.

  (TWEET) <insert number string here> (/TWEET)

  =

----------


## showpan



----------


## Contumacious

>

----------


## Contumacious

> *PA is wobbling*

----------


## Danke



----------


## showpan

*DOCUMENT: 64 PAGE LAWSUIT FILED IN GA BY TRUMP!! Hours ago, Big tech tried to prevent it from Electronically Filing before Midnight Deadline, but Trump predicted it, & served it Physically!!*

https://www.democracydocket.com/wp-c...fensperger.pdf

----------


## Sonny Tufts

> They didn't decline to hear the case...lol....they took oral arguments today from PA and tomorrow it will be decided after Trumps lawyers get to speak again.....they just decided not to provide emergency relief


And do you know what the effect of that denial is?  Hint: PA's certification of its electors is etched in stone because yesterday was the safe harbor date.




> 3 USC §5
> 
> If any State shall have provided, by laws enacted prior to the day fixed for the appointment of the electors, for its final determination of any controversy or contest concerning the appointment of all or any of the electors of such State, by judicial or other methods or procedures, and such determination shall have been made at least six days before the time fixed for the meeting of the electors, such determination made pursuant to such law so existing on said day, and made at least six days prior to said time of meeting of the electors, *shall be conclusive, and shall govern in the counting of the electoral votes as provided in the Constitution, and as hereinafter regulated, so far as the ascertainment of the electors appointed by such State is concerned.*

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

>

----------


## showpan



----------


## showpan



----------


## sdsubball23

What do you guys have to say about Federal Judges denying investigations? Is that proof that there isn't fraud?

----------


## Thor

> What do you guys have to say about Federal Judges denying investigations? Is that proof that there isn't fraud?


Yup, Biden won fair and square....  from his basement.  LMAO....

----------


## Anti Globalist

Hard to believe we're in January and Trump still hasn't conceded yet.

----------


## sdsubball23

> Yup, Biden won fair and square....  from his basement.  LMAO....


What are you trying to say? There are a lot of Biden supporters and/or anti-trumpers, so it's not out of reach for Biden to legitimately win.

----------


## Thor

> What are you trying to say? There are a lot of Biden supporters and/or anti-trumpers, so it's not out of reach for Biden to legitimately win.

----------


## sdsubball23

> 


https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/202...-it-s-n1248289

Most lawsuits have failed. How do you respond to this and still claim that there is election fraud?

----------


## Contumacious

> Hard to believe we're in January and Trump still hasn't conceded yet.


My understand is that he will concede on January 20th, ..................>2024

LOL

----------


## Contumacious

> https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/202...-it-s-n1248289
> 
> Most lawsuits have failed. How do you respond to this and still claim that there is election fraud?


I have seen the evidence, I'm convinced that VP Pence must only accept the alternate GOP selected EC electors from the battleground states as authorized by the *12A.*


.

----------


## Thor

> I have seen the evidence, I'm convinced that VP Pence must only accept the alternate GOP selected EC electors from the battleground states as authorized by the *12A.*
> .


Not sure I trust Pence, but hopefully enough Senators and House members will object and throw it to the house for 1 vote per state.  The fraud is off the charts.  Did you see the GA hearing on the 30th?  Did you see Jovan hack into a Dominion machine via the internet in real time?  Did you see the fraudulent ballots get hauled away and shredded 4 hours after the agreed to a forensic analysis?  Did you see Jovan hack into a different Dominion machine the next day in Cobb county?

----------


## Contumacious

> Not sure I trust Pence, but hopefully enough Senators and House members will object and throw it to the house for 1 vote per state.  The fraud is off the charts.  Did you see the GA hearing on the 30th?  Did you see Jovan hack into a Dominion machine via the internet in real time?  Did you see the fraudulent ballots get hauled away and shredded 4 hours after the agreed to a forensic analysis?  Did you see Jovan hack into a different Dominion machine the next day in Cobb county?

----------


## JJ2

> Not sure I trust Pence, but hopefully enough Senators and House members will object and throw it to the house for 1 vote per state.


Lol, more delusional daydreaming. A majority of House members would have to vote to uphold the objection before it gets sent for 1 vote per state.

And not even a majority of the Senate will vote to uphold the objection. McConnell, Thune, and Sasse are already on record as opposing the objection...right there you have more than the two votes necessary to add to the Democrat votes. It will be a 51-48 Senate on January 6, so just 2 Republicans + 48 Democrats will make it a 50-49 vote to reject the objection.

----------


## Contumacious

> Lol, more delusional daydreaming. A majority of House members would have to vote to uphold the objection before it gets sent for 1 vote per state.
> 
> And not even a majority of the Senate will vote to uphold the objection. McConnell, Thune, and Sasse are already on record as opposing the objection...right there you have more than the two votes necessary to add to the Democrat votes. It will be a 51-48 Senate on January 6, so just 2 Republicans + 48 Democrats will make it a 50-49 vote to reject the objection.


if the peaceful options fail then we will use the Insurrection Act.


.

----------


## Anti Globalist

> What are you trying to say? There are a lot of Biden supporters and/or anti-trumpers, so it's not out of reach for Biden to legitimately win.


Only way Biden can legitimately win is if all the Bernie supporters banded together, held their nose, and voted for Biden.

----------


## Sonny Tufts

> Only way Biden can legitimately win is if all the Bernie supporters banded together, held their nose, and voted for Biden.


You underestimate how many people dislike Trump, including many who voted for him in 2016.  He is his own worst enemy.

----------


## kahless

I suspect this is all just to keep people focused on team Trump as long as possible so the numbers carry over to his news channel.  The average folks have short attention spans, if you do not keep them tuned in then they will not be around for when he launches the channel.

----------


## TheCount

> I have seen the evidence, I'm convinced that VP Pence must only accept the alternate GOP selected EC electors from the battleground states as authorized by the *12A.*


There are no alternate electors from the states.

----------


## dannno

> https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/202...-it-s-n1248289
> 
> Most lawsuits have failed. How do you respond to this and still claim that there is election fraud?


Actually the Trump campaign has only been involved in about a half dozen or so lawsuits. They have had a couple victories as well.

The rest of those lawsuits were not filed by the Trump campaign. You were fake newsd. How do you expect to know anything about anything if you trust the fake news? All that leads to is believing their lies.

The judges have also not ruled on the merits of the evidence, they have ruled against them on procedural issues like standing.

Witnesses and lawyers have been threatened, they have threatened their kids. You hear about that? Probably not, because you watch the fake news. You think the judges aren't being threatened as well?

----------


## vita3

Ex cia head Brad Johnson gives his take:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YwtbK5...ature=youtu.be

----------


## vita3

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YwtbK5...ature=youtu.be

No comments on this guys take?

New angle, control of election ran thru US Embassy in Rome

looked up our current Italian ambassador (Lewis Eisenberg)

Goldman Sachs ex, who was in charge of port authority on 911 in NYC

He was responsible for selling WTC complex to Larry Silverstein, 6 weeks before terrorist attacks....

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Ex cia head Brad Johnson gives his take:
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YwtbK5...ature=youtu.be


Interesting speculation. Apparently this is more widely speculated about in Italy.

The guy has a website. More on the speaker:




> Brad Johnson retired as a Senior Operations Officer and Chief of Station with the Central Intelligence Agency’s Directorate of Operations. He has served domestically and abroad with numerous assignments often during periods of armed conflict. He has served overseas in direct support of the War against Terrorism.
> 
> Mr. Johnson is a certified senior expert in Counterintelligence issues with extensive direct experience in the field. He is a senior expert in surveillance and surveillance detection issues.
> 
> He has proven expertise in dangerous operational environments with the highest level of training and extensive direct experience in tradecraft for dangerous areas. His proven expertise also extends to denied operational environments (most difficult and restrictive) with the highest levels of training offered anywhere in the USG or the world and extensive direct experience.
> 
> Mr. Johnson managed the overseas portion of the Persons Indicted For War Crimes (PIFWC) program and has served overseas as Chief of Station multiple times.
> 
> He is an enrolled member of The Cherokee Nation, a Federally Recognized Tribe. Since his retirement from the CIA, Brad has run a successful intelligence related training company.
> ...

----------


## Mordan

> The judges have also not ruled on the merits of the evidence, they have ruled against them on procedural issues like standing.
> 
> Witnesses and lawyers have been threatened, they have threatened their kids. You hear about that? Probably not, because you watch the fake news. You think the judges aren't being threatened as well?


This.

----------


## Mordan

the fraud is blatant..

its disgusting..

I asked a lawyer to review the Texas case.


He is anti trump.


there is standing according to him and he does not understand why the SC answered with 3 short sentences.. like they are avoiding giving any hint what truly happened behind the scenes.


Its a bloody disgrace.. Only Trump has the will power to fight on.

The SC judges pussied out. They were scared to even look at the evidence.

----------


## Mordan

> Ex cia head Brad Johnson gives his take:
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YwtbK5...ature=youtu.be


man.. MI6 and CIA used satellites to cheat the votes?

Can this be true????? Its bloody awful if true.

----------


## Thor

> the fraud is blatant..
> 
> its disgusting..
> 
> I asked a lawyer to review the Texas case.
> 
> 
> He is anti trump.
> 
> ...



Some (Lin) say John Roberts is compromised and why SCOTUS is denying these....  Lin went so far as to goading John Roberts to sue him for defamation over Lin stating Roberts is a pedo who adopted his kids illegally and must step down.  You would think Roberts would sue over defamation of character for an accusation like that.... 

time will tell....

----------


## Danke



----------


## Sammy

> LOL.  The guy pretending to be naive shows up.  Did you ever get answers helping you "understand" things on RPF?  For example:
> 
> 
> You made a thread wondering if Ron was connected to the Klan.
> 
> You made a thread implying that Ron would've supported Hilter.
> 
> 
> One solitary person on Youtube thinks Ron is a fascist, so you think that's important enough to be an entire thread.
> ...


+rep You are really great at exposing these lunatics who are trying to destroy the Ron Paul Movement.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> +rep You are really great at exposing these lunatics who are trying to destroy the Ron Paul Movement.




Thanks, Sammy.   These asswipes are on another forum doing the exact same crap they pull here.  Except they lie much more on the other forum.  They also stole a bunch of accounts and hack content there.

Fortunately, that forum is more open, so those trolls can be exposed.  One other guy and me have almost brought that site to a standstill by calling them out.

----------


## Anti Globalist

>

----------


## Occam's Banana

> https://twitter.com/michaelmalice/st...06107487133701


//

----------


## mrsat_98

https://drrichswier.com/.  Look at 2000 mules.

----------


## Occam's Banana

Meanwhile in Canada:

https://twitter.com/hollyanndoan/sta...94510539689988

----------


## acptulsa



----------

